# Blank Bailing question...



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> When you guys blank bail if ya do What are you focusing on the release do you just look at the empty target and just let the release do what it does (im shooting a hindge style ) Is it better to close your eyes and just focus on the shoot execuation?? Thanks...


Focus on the execution....break down your shot into steps that you need to take. Assuming you've got your steps down before anchoring....

Anchor - consistent and repeatable,
Aim - pick a spot that you won't hit another arrow
Pull - Activate your back muscles which cause a pull to occur on the release. This in turn causes a transition of holding weight from your index to the other fingers. BAM!!!! The shot is gone!

If you have clicker....get to the click and start the pull....

Your focus in all of this is pulling until that shot goes off. The pull cause the transition, which pivots the handle around the hinge until it fires.

Get all of your arrows in a bucket in front of your bale and just pound them in. No problems where they land, just concentrate on that pull and your good! Give it two weeks of 50-100 arrows a day and it will be memory....


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Another take*

Yes, concentrate on execution. I actually close my eyes when I perform this exercise. It helps to minimize items.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

if you are shooting a scope with a dot on the lens i like to take my lens out and just shoot the housing. you can concentrate on a spot and break down each step you want to go thru. having the sight on your bow with no aiming device in it makes the bow feel the same as when you will be aiming it. one thing a lot of folks dont think about when doing this type of practice is this. once you have gotten the blank bale shot down you will need to build a shot that is the same aiming as the blank bale shot. that comes from aiming up close then working your way back. you have to build a bridge from the blank bale shot to the aiming shot.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I would suggest that you go ahead and BLIND bale....and do it with your eyes closed...AND...for SCORE....

Yep, for SCORE, with your eyes closed. I'd shoot at least 1/2 of a round this way, and 1/2 round eyes open

Here are the rules:
1. SINGLE SPOT FACE (to start with)
2. FULL DISTANCE.
3. Draw back the bow, anchor, settle the site in the middle.
4. CLOSE YOUR EYES COMPLETELY.
5. Concentrate on the ENTIRE SHOT...not just the release...but the entire shot...all the way until you hear the arrow hit the target...those eyes STAY CLOSED.
6. DO NOT TOUCH THE SITE...shoot 'em as they are...NO CHEATING.
7. Take a picture of each end, and write down the SCORE. (Normal scoring)
8. Finish the 1/2 round
9. Shoot next 1/2 round with eyes open as normal. (Now you know why I told you NOT to touch the site.

IF 1/2 round doesn't do it...then go ahead and shoot a full scoring round FOR SCORE...EYES CLOSED.

What you are going to find:
1. A Lesson in HUMILITY to start with...
2. Your TENDENCIES and what you are REALLY DOING when your eyes are open...but you can't "see it" with the eyes closed.
3. You WILL eventually be able to feel any slight mistake, such as torque, letting up (your drawing elbow will rise), tightening hands, moving head...all sorts of neat stuff.
4. Your "score" will improve as you LEARN to feel the ENTIRE execution of the shot process and sequence. WITHOUT thinking about the silly release.
5. To shoot a "full shot" the entire thing has to come together....IMHO...if you BLANK BALE...then you are thinking nothing but RELEASE...and since there is nothing at stake...many people can "Blank bale" with the best of them...but can't DUPLICATE that when the target is there.

However, with BLIND BALE...you are scoring...and something is at stake...AND, in addition, there is a heck of a challenge? 

1. Can YOU shoot a "25" with your eyes closed? YES, you CAN...maybe not at first. However, if the fieldman can do it, then even a caveman can...given TIME and PATIENCE, and PRACTICE.
2. Can YOU shoot a "100" game? YES...although I've never done it and have never seen it done...My best is 98.
3. Can YOU learn your entire shot sequence and learn to be rock solid even when you open your eyes..? YES! This exercise will help you more than you will ever know.

Try it. It is a heckuva lot of fun and a real solid learning experience and "eye opener"....pun intended. BLIND BALE...NO CHEATING by chucking off the shot the instant the eyes are closed...finish the entire shot sequence after you close the eyes. NO PUNCHING...shoot the shot.

One of my students shot a "25" on the second end he tried it! Another one, who IS a top gun...and shoots 60X regularly....shot a "19" the second end when he tried it....but now, he can shoot BLIND BALE.....with his eyes closed...and has to shoot a 5-spot target...because otherwise, he trashes arrows! He claims his inside out X-count has soared since using this technique.

Another student used this technique to isolate why he was missing right and high when he missed...both indoors and outdoors. It took him two 1/2 round sessions to isolate the problem and then work to correct it. 

field14 (Tom D)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I would suggest that you go ahead and BLIND bale....and do it with your eyes closed...AND...for SCORE....

Yep, for SCORE, with your eyes closed. I'd shoot at least 1/2 of a round this way, and 1/2 round eyes open

Here are the rules:
1. SINGLE SPOT FACE (to start with)
2. FULL DISTANCE.
3. Draw back the bow, anchor, settle the site in the middle.
4. CLOSE YOUR EYES COMPLETELY.
5. Concentrate on the ENTIRE SHOT...not just the release...but the entire shot...all the way until you hear the arrow hit the target...those eyes STAY CLOSED.
6. DO NOT TOUCH THE SITE...shoot 'em as they are...NO CHEATING.
7. Take a picture of each end, and write down the SCORE. (Normal scoring)
8. Finish the 1/2 round
9. Shoot next 1/2 round with eyes open as normal. (Now you know why I told you NOT to touch the site.

IF 1/2 round doesn't do it...then go ahead and shoot a full scoring round FOR SCORE...EYES CLOSED.

What you are going to find:
1. A Lesson in HUMILITY to start with...
2. Your TENDENCIES and what you are REALLY DOING when your eyes are open...but you can't "see it" with the eyes closed.
3. You WILL eventually be able to feel any slight mistake, such as torque, letting up (your drawing elbow will rise), tightening hands, moving head...all sorts of neat stuff.
4. Your "score" will improve as you LEARN to feel the ENTIRE execution of the shot process and sequence. WITHOUT thinking about the silly release.
5. To shoot a "full shot" the entire thing has to come together....IMHO...if you BLANK BALE...then you are thinking nothing but RELEASE...and since there is nothing at stake...many people can "Blank bale" with the best of them...but can't DUPLICATE that when the target is there.

However, with BLIND BALE...you are scoring...and something is at stake...AND, in addition, there is a heck of a challenge? 

1. Can YOU shoot a "25" with your eyes closed? YES, you CAN...maybe not at first. However, if the fieldman can do it, then even a caveman can...given TIME and PATIENCE, and PRACTICE.
2. Can YOU shoot a "100" game? YES...although I've never done it and have never seen it done...My best is 98.
3. Can YOU learn your entire shot sequence and learn to be rock solid even when you open your eyes..? YES! This exercise will help you more than you will ever know.

Try it. It is a heckuva lot of fun and a real solid learning experience and "eye opener"....pun intended. BLIND BALE...NO CHEATING by chucking off the shot the instant the eyes are closed...finish the entire shot sequence after you close the eyes. NO PUNCHING...shoot the shot.
One of my students shot a "25" on the second end he tried it! Another one, who IS a top gun...and shoots 60X regularly....shot a "19" the second end when he tried it....but now, he can shoot BLIND BALE.....with his eyes closed...and has to shoot a 5-spot target...because otherwise, he trashes arrows! He claims his inside out X-count has soared since using this technique.

Another student used this technique to isolate why he was missing right and high when he missed...both indoors and outdoors. It took him two 1/2 round sessions to isolate the problem and then work to correct it. 

field14 (Tom D)
field14 (Tom D)


----------



## BenjaminT (Apr 1, 2009)

field14 said:


> I would suggest that you go ahead and BLIND bale....and do it with your eyes closed...AND...for SCORE....
> 
> Yep, for SCORE, with your eyes closed. I'd shoot at least 1/2 of a round this way, and 1/2 round eyes open
> 
> ...



Great Post. Ive been doing something similar and have found it to help. But this seems like an even better idea. Ill have to try it tomorrow for sure.


----------

